# 2012 construction begins on 2012



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

2012 should bring some major additions to the BRR, and with 4 days off this week, with sunny 70' temps, there was no better time to start than this week.

On the list are 2 new waterfalls and filter systems for the two ponds in phase 1, final touches to phase 2, the basement rail yard and exit of 2011, and last but not least phase 3.

Phase 3 will be a major expansion that will attach to the end on phase 1, it will include a huge rail yard, 2 reversing loops, a double crossover and an extension to phase 4. Hopefully it will be completed by mid summer or so, more to come once construction begins.

Here are some pictures of the first waterfall and filter system on pond 1, and the completed boarder and stone work for the basement exit (no more weed whacking nightmares )

Ron


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Lookin' fantastic ! Glad to hear you expansion plans finally received approval, along with some early summer weather to kick start the construction work ! 

Will chk back in a couple weeks for pics showing progess !??

Been a while . . have i asked before ? Is your foundation exit pt. a former window or dedicated cut-out ? How do you seal it from the elements, etc. when not in use ?

I've been considering a cut-out, but been hesitant about it for the last couple yrs even though the side yard land acquisition was formalized and prepped , . . ya cut ya better be ready  


Thanks for sharing,


doug c


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you Planning any Buildings / Structures on your layout? 

JJ


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes John I am going to eventually, I am thinking of this whole railroad layout as a long term project.

I am trying to get all the labor intensive stuff out of the way while I am still able to do it all myself, and do all the detail work at my leisure.
I know it looks sparse atm but eventually it will be well populated









Ron


----------

